# LEGO Candy Machines



## FlyingFingers (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok, Ive made this thread becasue MMAP (MeMyselfAndPi) made a candy machine. I was wondering if we have and Candy Machine builders here? :confused:

Ok, here is the vidieo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGUhZ1MSTCQ


----------



## insane569 (Jan 28, 2012)

We? And I highly doubt it.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 28, 2012)

FlyingFingers,

Could you post a link to a vid of said machine?

Regards,

H.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jan 28, 2012)

Bapao said:


> FlyingFingers,
> 
> Could you post a link to a vid of said machine?
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdOvngogbuU&list=UUUVLWljNdFrGxSvjyUGkpNQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video Lol


----------



## Bapao (Jan 28, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdOvngogbuU&list=UUUVLWljNdFrGxSvjyUGkpNQ&index=2&feature=plpp_video Lol


 
Thx. Need to see this.

Lego runs through my veins. I'd eat the stuff it were edible.


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 29, 2012)

I would pay someone to make a tutorial 0.0



(not really, but I still really want one)


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 29, 2012)

Theres a guy named Legomaster321 I believe, Pay him.


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I recently made a lego RC snow mobile. I think it's too heavy to actually work in the snow but at least it looks nice. 



Spoiler














Spoiler



rear suspension









Spoiler



front suspension









Spoiler



front suspension compressed









Spoiler



I forgot to put handle bars on it but the steering is motorized.









Spoiler



drive motor and steering mechanism









Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you made a Lego Candy Machine?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 30, 2012)

Bapao said:


> Lego runs through my veins. I'd eat the stuff it were edible.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't watch any video where someone says 'legos'.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 30, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I can't watch any video where someone says 'legos'.



I get where you're coming from. 

On a different note; I watched the following vid just recently and have been plagued by reoccurring nightmares ever since:


Spoiler


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 30, 2012)

It is editable is Gummys, see the Kelogs logo? PS Once I met one of the owners


----------



## Bapao (Jan 30, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> It is editable is Gummys, see the Kelogs logo? PS Once* I met one of the owners*



One of the owners of "Gummys"? Yeah, Teg Eth KcuF Tuo right? I met him too once. He's chill.


Spoiler


----------



## FlyingFingers (Jan 31, 2012)

Vat 19  they have cewl stuff


----------



## Bapao (Jan 31, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> Vat 19  they have cewl stuff


 
Link me up bruv.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Feb 1, 2012)

The personal fondue D


----------



## Bapao (Feb 1, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> The personal fondue D


 
I'm lazy. Link me up.



Spoiler











It's fully functional apparently.



> With the exception of the wire strings, this instrument is entirely constructed out of LEGO parts–the keyboard, jacks, jack rack, jack rail, plectra, soundboard, bridge, hitch pins, tuning pins, wrestplank, *nut, case*, legs, lid, lid stick, and music stand are all built out of interlocking ABS (Acrylonitrile-Butadiene-Styrene) plastic bricks and related pieces.
> 
> And is playable.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Feb 2, 2012)

Here  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wSZrCbaxiI


----------

